# Hunter -1/10



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

Riding Z lift. Annapurna is SICK! No need to go anywhere else...


----------



## dmc (Jan 10, 2011)

How are the crowds?  Did the 6pack stop?  Did someone with a starter jacket run you over?


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

Horrible. Yes. Yes.

But Annapurna is still sick. Deep deep manmade and natty mix. Several good lines.


----------



## dmc (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Horrible. Yes. Yes.
> 
> But Annapurna is still sick. Deep deep manmade and natty mix. Several good lines.



Your welcome.... We carved out those lines all day yesterday...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn..Should have joined ya!!  Hope to see some pics and video tonight

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

I got some vid. Brian too.....follow cam footage due out in 2017.

Met up with kingslug. Gonna grab a beer.


----------



## belskier (Jan 10, 2011)

couple of pics would be awesome


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

Still sick. Someone can grab the few pics on my Facebook and repost.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 10, 2011)

Those lines are unacceptable.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Those lines are unacceptable.



Totally unseeded. 

Actually, the bumps were overall just okay. Kinda sweepy, but the snow surface was so good it didn't even matter. And there were several sections of actual zippers. The run kinda went like this: snow making whales with air opportunities > nice zippers at the top narrow section > into the steep section with awesome chalky manmade which was great to carve with random GS bumps here and there > various scattered zippers. The only thing that would've made it any better was some sunlight. Despite being basically bluebird after noon, Anna was in a shadow all day, except for the very top.

Did the 11-3:30 shift. Met up with kingslug at 1 pm. Beer/burgers at 1:40. Back out by 2 pm. Other good spots were 42nd street which actually had great lines the whole way. Nice and sunny too, but eh surface was not as good as 'Purna. Hellgate was good, nice bumps at the turn. Cliff was a hard pack city, but nice LSGR on the sides. Racer's was grea with fresh manmade, flat, but fun.

Overall, just a really really fun day. Nice to see and ski with kingslug again. It's been several years. The hot yoga is paying off....he barely seemed winded at all today. I was.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2011)

Got a POV video from today cooking.  31% complete, then I need to upload it...


----------



## powhunter (Jan 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Got a POV video from today cooking.  31% complete, then I need to upload it...



Wow !! That was quick! ;-)

Glad you guys caught a good day

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Got a POV video from today cooking.  31% complete, then I need to upload it...



Poser. My vid is 87% uploaded already.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess for a couple flat seeded bump skiing Sundown posers, we did okay...


----------



## zyk (Jan 10, 2011)

Great video!  I did the morning shift and there was no sun at all over there.  Looks like you guys got a bit up at the top at least.   How was it late in the day?  Seemed to be holding up well when I left.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Poser. My vid is 87% uploaded already.



Eff off.  My computer just about self destructed trying to make it.  Then the damn file was huge... too big to upload to Vimeo...  Trying again now... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

It was great all day. Only one area that got scraped down to dirt and rock. Far skier's left. A stick or too poking through here and there-no biggie. Overall, excellent.


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Eff off.  My computer just about self destructed trying to make it.  Then the damn file was huge... too big to upload to Vimeo...  Trying again now... :roll:



No worries. Like I said, we'll have a screening of it in 2017.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> No worries. Like I said, we'll have a screening of it in 2017.  :lol:



82% done with the second attempt.  Can't wait for it to finish, so I can go to sleep...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2011)

Still waiting for it to upload and process.  It's just raw footage, no music or anything.

Our second run down Annapurna for the day:


A few things I learned from this video.

A - Don't rely on Greg to check the alignment of the GoPro

B - I need to quiet my hands down... a lot

C - I was turning way more sideways on the steeper sections than I thought I was.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> I guess for a couple flat seeded bump skiing Sundown posers, we did okay...



Great job on the video, the music seemed to fit well.  

That double pole plant I keep doing is killer! :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> A - Don't rely on Greg to check the alignment of the GoPro



I think I gave a verbal disclaimer on Z lift, no? :lol:


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice, glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


>


Very cool Video, Brian.  I loved the beginning when Greg was hitting the whales like a kicker.  Very peaceful.


----------



## krisskis (Jan 11, 2011)

My daughter and i skied 'Purna a few times on sunday. Did they turn the guns off on monday? It was interesting skiing the variable terrain while the goggles iced up  Like KingSlug said, it was the ROTD on sunday and although we didnt look pretty skiing it, we sure did tear it up...haha.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2011)

Great day was had...and thank god...I'm not shot today...so its paying off!! And now wondering about tommorow.....hmmmmm....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> I think I gave a verbal disclaimer on Z lift, no? :lol:



Yes, you did.  Guess I should have taken the helmet off to check for myself...



BeanoNYC said:


> Very cool Video, Brian.  I loved the beginning when Greg was hitting the whales like a kicker.  Very peaceful.



Thanks.  Those whales were a lot of fun!



krisskis said:


> My daughter and i skied 'Purna a few times on sunday. Did they turn the guns off on monday? It was interesting skiing the variable terrain while the goggles iced up  Like KingSlug said, it was the ROTD on sunday and although we didnt look pretty skiing it, we sure did tear it up...haha.



Yes, the guns were off on Purna all day and the conditions were superb.

I'm very glad I got out for the fun.  It was cool to ski with Kingslug again too.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice looking videos! Snow looks to be excellent!


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Still waiting for it to upload and process.  It's just raw footage, no music or anything.
> 
> Our second run down Annapurna for the day:
> 
> ...



I don't think the angle was that bad. Perhaps a bit down, but I think it's neat to see your skis and hands. I'm going to have to go back and count the double pole plants on that run though. :razz:

I actually liked those flat steep sections a lot. The snow was awesome and even a hack like me can somewhat carve on it. Throw a GS bump here and there to pop off of and you're talking major fun. Anna had a little bit of everything which is why we continually lapped it.

BTW, the camera is so stable and the quality is greaet. Going take that out on some MTB rides? That would be cool too.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> I don't think the angle was that bad. Perhaps a bit down, but I think it's neat to see your skis and hands. I'm going to have to go back and count the double pole plants on that run though. :razz:
> 
> I actually liked those flat steep sections a lot. The snow was awesome and even a hack like me can somewhat carve on it. Throw a GS bump here and there to pop off of and you're talking major fun. Anna had a little bit of everything which is why we continually lapped it.
> 
> BTW, the camera is so stable and the quality is greaet. Going take that out on some MTB rides? That would be cool too.



The up and down angle seemed fine, it didn't seem like it was aligned vertically though.  In other words; when my head was straight up and down the camera was tilted to the right a bit.

Let me know how many double pole plants you count...

The flat sections were cool, but I still felt like a gaper on them.  The snow was very nice though!

The camera is great, very happy with the quality and performance.  I will most definitely be taking it out for some MTB action when I start riding again!


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The up and down angle seemed fine, it didn't seem like it was aligned vertically though.  In other words; when my head was straight up and down the camera was tilted to the right a bit.



Hard to tell really, maybe a bit. It's kind of a fish eye lens, and your helmet's on the left side so it's difficult to compare. I guess I expected unwatchable video, but it's really pretty good.

I counted 927 double pole plants, but I might have missed a few.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2011)

And now the LIRR is going to determine if I ski tommorow...if my train is running. into the city..I'm out of luck...so I'm hoping it shuts down completely!!!!!! 
maybe I'll work on Daffy's if I go.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2011)

kingslug said:


> maybe I'll work on Daffy's if I go.....



:lol: Just keep your speed up!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2011)

A guy I work with...tried one Sunday at Mountain creek..with similar results..except he now has a level one seperation right arm...he's only skied about 5 or 6 times in his life...?????why why why.


----------

